# Landing on Mars



## cypriot (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/13/nasa-animation-depicts-curiositys-soft-landing-on-mars-courtes/


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

Προσαρείωση! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2011)

Πω πω, ωραίο να ξεκινάς το πρωί σου με science fiction about to become reality. Ξεμιζεριάζεσαι. Ανοίγουν οι ορίζοντές σου.

Καλημέρα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Ωραίο, cypriot, ευχαριστώ! :)



Zazula said:


> Προσαρείωση! :)



Αρκεί να μην εξελιχτεί σε προσάραξη. 

Εντωμεταξύ, οι επιστήμονες της NASA δημοσίευσαν και την παρακάτω φωτογραφία, ένα ντοκουμέντο που αποδεικνύει περίτρανα την ύπαρξη νερού στον Άρη:






Water on Mars


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Αρκεί να μην εξελιχτεί σε προσάραξη.


Μην ξεχνούμε και τη διαβόητη _προσαρίωση_ (ίωση λόγω Prosar).


----------



## cypriot (Apr 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ωραίο, cypriot, ευχαριστώ! :)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Χα, χα, καλόοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο ....


----------

